# any tall guys riding 59cm look 595 ultra frame?



## edwin headwind (Aug 23, 2004)

I am considering laying a big chunk of serious coin for my dream bike but would like opinions, (good or bad) of anyone riding the 59cm look frame/ I'm 6' 2'' 200lbs with a 37in inseam. I'm currently riding a 61cm Lemond Zurich with a 13cm stem and have gotten used to being pretty stretched out. I don't have the oppertunity to ride the 595 so i'm trying to get some idea if the frame size is right for me and experienced rider comments.
Thanks.


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm 6'2" as well and ride the 595 Ultra in XL. Great bike, quite comfortable for me, though I do have a pretty good drop from saddle to handlebars and my inseam is long, but not as long as yours. That being said, I refuse to have a stem that rises, its an aesthetic thing and if that does not bother you, you'll be just fine.

Do recommend that you go with the Ultra due to your weight. I'm ~158lbs and comfort wise, it is not all that much different than the Origin. Had no problems riding the Brewery to Brewery ride in June (150 miles in one day) and I was riding Reynolds DVs, which are pretty stiff and a little rough riding themselves.


----------



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

*LookChas, take note*

I ride an older Look 481sl in size 59. In the newer Looks, a 59 size equates to an XXL, not an XL (which equates to a 57, it seems). I'm disappointed in Look for not offering much for taller riders. The issue for me is the shorter height of the head tube. I just haven't seen many Looks around in the XXL/59cm size in the last few years. The Optimum is the only one with a slightly taller headtube, but again, I haven't seen it larger than the XL/57. I've got 30mm of spacers on my 481, which has about 192mm headtube. I'd rather have a taller headtube and use less spacers. Look is missing out in competition with the Cervelo RS, Trek Madone Performance series, Specialized Roubaix, and others that have a taller headtube.

Sorry if this is somewhat off-thread, but if you're worried about seat to bar drop, be careful here.

TV
ps. I'm also 6'2"


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

As far as I can tell from the look website, the 595 Ultra comes in an XXL, which has a top tube length og 59, which would match the old 61cm from the x81 series. I guess the length of the seattube is not comparable between the x81 and the 595 series, as they have quite different geometry.

Comparing toptubes the 595 XXL should then fit me. I'm 6' 4" (194cm), and around 175 pounds (79 kg). Anybody this big riding the 595U, who has also experience with the x81 series ?

Regarding the length of the headtube, I think Look is on the right track. Short headtubes for RACINGbikes, if you want to have a less agressive ridingstyle, go for the optimum's, they are designed for it.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*wrong method...*

They way to determine if the 59cm will fit is too compare the critical dimensions, of TT length, seat tube angle and head tube length (including the headset). What others ride is of no relevance to you.

FWIW, add 17mm to the head tube length, for the headset.

I think you'll find the head tube on the 595 to be almost 30mm shorter than what you have now. The reach is also about 6mm shorter, taking into account the difference in the seat tube angle.


----------



## edwin headwind (Aug 23, 2004)

*Tanks*

Much obliged. Excellent info to chew on.


----------

